

Would you want it if it were free? - brm
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2009/07/would-you-want-it-if-it-were-free.html

======
oldgregg
I think this makes sense. I spent almost a year working on a startup because
it was novel technology, easy money and good market timing. I never really
stopped to think about the fact that I didn't even like the service. What a
waste of time.

------
dinkumthinkum
This stuff send like useless navel gazing to me. So, the future is just a
massive increase in advertising? Wow, that's innovative. Also, who is going to
be able to afford to advertise without revenue? Are advertisers going to
advertise their advertising? Is the future of the Internet going to be a meta-
circular vortex of nothingness?

~~~
greendestiny
Actually I think this guys way analyzing a business sounds pretty good to me.
Forget the price, do you want to wake up running this business (or doing this
idea etc) tomorrow after the deal is done. Not sure if it had anything to do
with 'free' even though he tried to tie it in.

~~~
DTrejo
The same reasoning works well when considering whether you'd like to sign up
for a service. If I'm going to have to spend hours on the phone with machines
and inept customer-service people, do I really want this service? Or, at the
very least, do I want to patronize this company?

